# Wine and Mead Short Cuts to Save Time



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

I haven't made mead yet but that is a goal. So being a neophyte I understand only a little of what you are saying. But I will mark this thread and keep it for the future. Thanks much.

Rock


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Some of us take the time no matter how much we do. You do not win the Mazer cup by rushing things. Any more than you enjoy the mead more by guzzling it. If your time is so short that you cannot offer the craft what it deserves then you need to rethink things. Cheep Vodka does the same thing and only takes a few minutes to acquire. 

Plenty of time in this old world if you look for it.


----------



## Mperaino (Apr 30, 2016)

I think optimization of processes is a good goal for any operation. It isn't the same as not taking time to do it right, just to do it right without wasted effort and expense. I got into beekeeping partially because I like to make beer and wine and wanted to make mead. After a few times making a particular kind of wine, I stopped taking SG as well. It shouldn't change much...and really, don't care if each batch is slightly different. I am not a commercial operation, I don't need a uniform product every year. I also started putting the wine in 1.5 liter bottles, saving half the corking  One thing I wish I were better at and always swear I am going to do...is take better notes while I am doing something new/different. I look forward to my first batch of mead and in a couple of years, I might be able to offer you advice...but right now, I take note of your process. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Tenbears said:


> View attachment 25569


Nice wine room, looks like you have years of wine and mead.

How old are the oldest bottles.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

I never became a fan of Wyeast, preferring White Labs for my beers and Red star or Lalvin dry yeasts for my wines. But if you're getting such good results with them, I may need to try again.
My youngest told me the other day that she and her BF are "talking about getting married", maybe next year, so I guess I need to get something special aging soon.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Nice wine room, looks like you have years of wine and mead.
> 
> How old are the oldest bottles.


 Some of my meads are as old as 8 years I have wines much older. I use synthetic corks for long term aging after a year with a standard cork, To prevent further oxidation. I have a blended wine Of Merlo, Fredonia and Carmenere that is 18 years old. It has such a great nose and body with a finish that makes one want to squeeze it down the throat. I have 17 bottles left and only think about opening one for very special occasions.


----------

